# Foreman wont run /electrical probs



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok guys It will only fire at the plug for a split sec after you release the starter button...:thinking: Is there a relay or has the coil gone bad?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I have heard of some 300 Honda's doing that and it was because of a bad CDI. Just an idea


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## buzz007 (May 5, 2009)

It may be a long shot but has your plug wire came loose from the boot or coil?


----------

